# Gregory county SD



## SDSUwaterfowler (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm a student at South Dakota state and heard some good things 
About Gregory county for whitetail. Just wondering how the pressure is 
Out there on public land, and how people do out there. Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Public land will not be virgin, as that is a great pheasant hunting area. Lots of pressure along the river. That being said, depending on what type of deer hunting you are used to, you might really enjoy it out there.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto on what the professor said.Some pretty big blocks of public land(walk ins etc)but no shortage of pressure.What kind of deer you may be looking for might determine your interest.'Trophy' deer on public land there pretty much a thing of the past IMO.Maybe OK if you hunted by boat but be VERY careful of property boundaries.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry,double post.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

duckp said:


> Ditto on what the professor said.Some pretty big blocks of public land(walk ins etc)but no shortage of pressure.What kind of deer you may be looking for might determine your interest.'Trophy' deer on public land there pretty much a thing of the past IMO.Maybe OK if you hunted by boat but be VERY careful of property boundaries.


Define trophy. Here in SD, a 2.5 year old 4x4 would be a trophy for a lot of guys that are used to seeing smaller bucks in states with a lot higher hunting pressure. When I moved to SD, I was pretty impressed with the size deer that guys would routinely shoot, and I was also impressed with what was let to live another year. The best part about SD deer hunting is there is great opportunities to fill the freezer with venison. I had 5 doe tags last fall. More than I needed, but that's how the draws shook out.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

No argument from me on what you said.Trophies like 'beauty' is in the eye of the beholder.Let me phrase it this way,if he intends to travel from Brookings to Gregory County with the expectation of seeing deer over 130 on public land,he's very likely going to be disappointed.


----------



## SDSUwaterfowler (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm from wisconsin, so pressure is crazy. I would not be expecting a 130, a trophy for me is a buck


----------



## SDSUwaterfowler (Apr 26, 2012)

Well things fell into place and me and a buddy drew for Gregory county. We are planning on hunting one of the big chunks of WIA on the river, just wondering how much pressure we will expect to see?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably plenty but it depends on the WIA.Some are fairly rugged and pressure will be less and with the deer disease pressure may be less.Consider talking to the CO in the area.


----------

